# Mother Nature



## Encolpius

Hello, do you use the collocation *Mother Nature*? Thanks. 

*Hungarian*: anyatermészet [anya(mother), természet(nature)]
*
Czech*: matka příroda [matka(mother), příroda(nature)]


----------



## itreius

*Croatian*
majka priroda [mother - nature]


----------



## Rallino

*In Turkish *we have two words for mother. Normally most people use *anne*; but there is also the old form of _anne_ -->* ana* (It's rarely used nowadays).

Nature = Doğa

Mother Nature = Doğa ana


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: mãe natureza.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Μητέρα φύση»
mi'tera 'fisi (both feminine)
lit. "mother nature"


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Luontoäiti_ (nature mother)


----------



## Favara

*Catalan:
*_Mare natura_ (mother nature)


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: майката природа (the mother nature).


----------



## enoo

*French*: Mère nature (mother nature)


----------



## hollabooiers

*Estonian*: emake loodus


----------



## Natalisha

*Russian:*
Мать-природа [m*a*t' prir*o*da]


----------



## merquiades

Just to add that in Spanish it's the same:
La madre naturaleza


----------



## Elvus

We call her *Matka Natura *in Polish.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch:_* Moeder natuur*_.


----------



## Rallino

ThomasK said:


> Dutch:_* Moeder natuur*_.



At first sight, I read it like: Moderatuur


----------



## ThomasK

Are mothers always moderate ? ;-)


----------



## krloszz

German: Mutter Natur
Náhuatl: naniuhcayotl-tzin (i'm not so sure about this, nan-tli=mother iuhca-nature yotl-topic tzin-reverential)


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish*: Moder jord (mother earth)

I'm not sure if this really corresponds to "mother nature", "moder natur" sounds odd and unfamilliar to me.


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian: 
Majka priroda

Slovenian:
Mater narava (means, that nature is our mother)

B.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Natalisha said:


> *Russian:*
> Мать-природа [m*a*t' prir*o*da]



Природа-мать is also valid.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

In Quechua _Pachamama_ or _Pachatierra _is considered a traditional divinity.

French says _la Terre-Mère._


----------



## Encolpius

I've just realized Czechs might have another collocation with the word "Mother", they say "Matička Praha" [Mother Prague]
Do you have any similar collocation wit the word mother + another word? 
I cannot remember any Hungarian example now.


----------



## ger4

Latvian has expressions possibly slightly similar to "Matička Praha" [Mother Prague], though not for cities and towns, as far as I know, but rather for areas of nature, forests, rivers etc... 'meža māte' ('forest mother', 'mother of the forest'), 'jūras māte' ('sea mother', 'mother of the sea'), and many other 'mātes' ('mothers') who don't seem to be almighty goddesses in Latvian mythology but rather something like 'spiritual beings', taking care of the area they are 'in charge of'. Even the largest river in Latvia, the Daugava, is sometimes named a 'mother'.


----------



## animelover

*Japanese:*

母なる自然
haha naru shizen
"nature who is a mother"

"haha"="mother", "shizen"="nature", "naru"="is".

You can use this expression in Japanese, although it is often used as a translation when translating from English etc. Another related word:


大自然
daishizen
'great nature'
"Mother Nature; (Mighty) Nature;  the vast forces of nature"

大自然を舞台に野生動物たちが繰り広げるドラマ
'daishizen o butai ni yasei doobutsu tachi ga kurihirogeru dorama'
"the drama unfolded by wild animals on the vast stage of nature"


----------



## apmoy70

Encolpius said:


> Do you have any similar collocation wit the word mother + another word?


Yes we do:

*«Μητέρα πατρίδα»* [miˈteɾa paˈtriða] (both fem.) --> _Mother Fatherland_
and colloquially
*«Μάν(ν)α Ελλάς»* [ˈmana eˈlas] (both fem.) --> _Mum Greece_


----------



## bibax

Encolpius said:


> I've just realized Czechs might have another collocation with the word "Mother", they say "Matička Praha" [Mother Prague].


It's from the motto "Praga mater urbium" (Prague, mother of cities, i.e. μητρόπολις mētrópolis).

Similarly "Киев — мать городов русских" (Kiev, mother of the Russian cities).


----------



## mataripis

Common in Tagalog is " Inang Kalikasan", but my other translation is " pinagmulang kalikasan" and my dumaget translation is "  e pinag apuan a kalekasan".


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese I come across at times such expressions like _haha naru daichi_(motherly land) or _haha naru chikyuu_ (motherly earth). (hahanaru-adj. motherly: haha-mother, naru-inf. nari making adjective behind a specific word, daichi-land, chikyuu-earth)


----------



## StrangerInAStrangeLand

In italian we say "Madre Natura"


----------

